
Tesla Says Its New Self-Driving Chip Is Finally Baked - abhiminator
https://www.wired.com/story/tesla-self-driving-car-computer-chip-nvidia/
======
ohnoesmyscv
> Elon Musk says the V9.0 update will bring classic Atari games to Tesla's
> giant screens

That’s just what I need in my Tesla.

